# L28ET specs?



## RB240z (Mar 16, 2004)

i was wondering what the stock horsepower and torque was on the L28ET and what is the highest horsepower you know that the stock internals are capable of? thanks for any help


----------



## RB240z (Mar 16, 2004)

^^bump^^


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.hammondsplains.com/zclub/techtips/turbo/
That is because I am too lazy to try to write everything out. 
the L28ET makes 180HP and 275Nm of torque


----------

